# It's going to feel so great when...



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Join in people!!

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I love myself exactly as I am

It's going to feel SO GREAT when have peace of mind most of the time

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I see my past as the suffering that forged my amazingly positive and balanced viewpoint on life

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I completely forgive myself for the past

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I can laugh at myself completely

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I can joke around, and see the humour in my shortcomings, but also see the great value that I have too

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I can meet people easily, and without any tension or worry

It's going to feel SO GREAT to just be myself around people

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I can flirt with girls with no fear of rejection

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I can easily make new friends

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I get the respect I truly deserve from people, because they see the true, valuable, and highly respectable me

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I can laugh back at the times I was socially anxious

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I can feel that amazing sense of peace of mind that comes with total self acceptance

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I'm FREE!!!

  

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

i feel great when I make someone smile


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I can talk freely to family members and not be afraid of what they think. People will either like me or not. All I can do is like myself.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

It's going to feel SO DAMN GOOD when I have more direction and control over the thoughts and images that I hold in mind, and can take control over my powerful creative ability to create the things I want in my life

It's going to feel SO DAMN GOOD to just finally be the mother****ing boss that I truly am! 

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It's going to be so great when I am comfortable with myself.


----------



## PeachyAlice (Feb 8, 2012)

It's going to feel SO great when I don't wonder if someone's joking with me when they're flirting. And I'm on good way there


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

It's going to feel so great when I feel your arms around me.


----------



## jneves4pt (Jun 19, 2012)

It's going to feel SO GREAT when someday I get out of the SA prison! :')


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Stilla said:


> It's going to feel so great when I feel your arms around me.


Sure thing... you free next weekend? 

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ :lol sure buddy!


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

It's going to feel so great when I can look at myself in the mirror and be happy with myself.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

It's going to feel so great when I finally get laid.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

When I graduate high school!


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I grow out of/overcome my blushing problem.


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

It's going to feel so great when I find a special talent{if I have one}.

It's going to feel so great when my depression disappears. 

It's going to feel so great when I find more positive traits{if they exist}.

It's going to feel so great when I am proud of myself{if that ever happens}.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

It's going to feel so great when I've got a big group of friends again.

It's going to feel so great when I feel like I have a friend I could virtually say anything to, and still be super close

It's going to feel so great when I go out, and enjoy focusing on how much fun I'm having more than worrying about what others are thinking!

  

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

It's going to be so great if I move into my aunt's million dollar property I won't have to worry about mean bad apartment neighbors anymore..


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

It's going to feel so great When i wake up from this nightmare and i find myself again.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

its going to feel great when i eat this kfc bucket and this ice cream bucket and try heroin later tonight


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

It's going to feel SO GREAT when i dont give a **** anymore. Meaning everything that is not under my control (most happenings, people, their thinking, actions, opinions, words..) doesnt upset or anything me. Like water off a duck's back.

It's going to feel SO GREAT when everything that is under my control really feels like they are under my control and i act accordingly to it without any caring about the things that are not in my control.

Yea.


----------



## Zendo (Jun 20, 2012)

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I relearn how to live with present moment awareness, like I had when I was a kid; no longer will I be tormented by the past or worried about the future.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

BobbyByThePound said:


> its going to feel great when i eat this kfc bucket and this ice cream bucket and try heroin later tonight


I came in here to post the exact same thing.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

It feels SO GREAT when I listen to Nick Drake and feel understood. 
It feels SO GREAT when I receive or give a REAL hug to somebody I recently met.
It will feel SO GREAT when I move out of my parents' house and never go back.
It will feel SO GREAT when I follow my dreams and leave the past behind.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

BobbyByThePound said:


> its going to feel great when i eat this kfc bucket and this ice cream bucket and try heroin later tonight


I actually burst out laughing at this, thanks.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

When I go back to college


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

It's going to feel great once I start going out more and making friends

It's going to feel great when I'm not just the "invisibile guy" at work

It's going to feel great when I can socially intinimately with girls and get respones back

It's going to feel great I can start feeling positive emotions again


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

It's going to feel so great when after I eat and get some sleep.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

It's going to feel so great when I start helping others heal and change their lives with the information and skills that I have learnt from my own struggles with anxiety and depression

It's going to feel so great when I realize from my new found purpose and from working with people and their problems, that we are all the same, that we all have fear, and that all of us more than anything in the world really desire love happiness and connectedness.

It's going to feel so great when I learn to be intimate and compassionate and truly listen to people again in my friendships and relationships


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

It's gonna be great when I complete myself


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

I wake up from this dream..


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

hghgj


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

valhalla is going to be great (if I'm accepted-lol)

Dowton Abby is a great show


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

It's going to feel so great when I finally get the chance to be all I can be without anyone or anything holding me back. Then I can die happy after that.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I lose all this extra weight.

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I go on my first date. 

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I look at my report card after this semester and see good grades. 

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I graduate from community college with my associate degree. 

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I transfer to a university. 

It's going to feel SO GREAT when I get up to twenty friends on Facebook.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

It's going to feel so great when I accept myself for who I am, with all of my imperfections.


----------

